# What would you call him?



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so impressed with members of this forum and their knowledge of genetics and breeds! I had a question regarding Cloud and wanted to know your opinion on it. He sees a couple of vets because of his issues. All of them and the shelter keep trying to insist that he is a Siamese mix. I think that he is just a DSH. He isn't really pointed, nor does he have a Siamese body shape at all. His sister looked just like him, only she had green eyes and where his brown spots are hers were grey. I've included pictures that I hope are helpful in someway.









Sorry for his nose crusties, he loves to wrestle and my girls are always winning and leaving him little scabs :roll:



















It doesn't show it here but his tail is solid brown. All of his spots are varying degrees of brown. His tail is deformed and makes a ^ shape.

What would you classify him as? I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry, I just noticed the what breed is my cat sticky. Please disregard my mistake.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

No need to worry about not noticing the sticky. I tend to agree with you. I don't see Siamese, and would say he's a DSH...but he's a very handsome DSH!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, he may not be a purebred "Siamese" ... but according to your photos, I think he *is* pointed like a Siamese cat's coloring ... he just has excessive white spotting hiding the majority of his pointed markings. 

As a descriptive, this would, IMO, make him a "Siamese mix" because he *does* carry two recessive pointed genes which are responsible for the pointed markings of the Siamese-marked breeds. 

Yes, he is also a common DSH but the addition of the pointed markings can specifically and accurately point out his Siamese heritage ... so 'Siamese mix' ... fits. *_shrugs_*


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with Heidi.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know much about genetics (Heidi is speaking another language to me! ) but as far as I know Siamese are the only cat that naturally has blue eyes, anything else with blue eyes must have Siamese in them somewhere. The only other blue eyed cats are on pure white cats, and that isn't a breed.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for being patient with me, I now realize how dumb this question was... I very much appreciate your input. I am just now starting to read about genetics and breeds. I have so much to learn!

I am so ignorant that I didn't even realize that Cloud would be considered pointed. I thought 'pointed' meant it had to be on all of the points, meaning the face, feet, and tail. But I totally just assumed that


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

He probably is pointed by his genotype (carries the gene) but his phenotype has his white spotting over-riding the pointing gene. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Kobster. I can't remember which thread I saw this link in https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/catstut6.jpeg but it has been very helpful! I now understand what you are saying with the white and the points. It was interesting to see that he has the albino blue eyes. They are always reflecting/photographing red. Thank you so much for the information guys. I apologize if I annoyed anyone with this thread.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Of course not! I asked here if Rookie looked like a Maine ****, when actually she was just DLH. No matter, your kitty is beautiful! I love his markings . . . they're really distinctive.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

He is beautiful! I don't think we are ever annoyed here by questions unless people are trying to medicate a very sick cat on the forum versus taking them to the vet. There is just so much to learn about our furry friends, and this is a great place to learn it - I knew nothing about cats when I adopted my 2 and now I've learned so much here that I have friends and family coming to me for advice!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to throw a monkey wrench into the whole discussion.....I think he looks like a Japanese Bobtail. 

Breed : Japanese Bobtail


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

This is our Skippyjon Jones.
I call him our Excessive White Snowshoe Meezer. He is *not* papered, but his markings resemble a Snowshoe-gone-crazy-walking-through-the-paint-tray. He has ONE tiny dark spot on the back of one front foot to represent the pointed markings on his legs.
All meezers (_pointed-cats:_ _Siamese -> 'mese -> meezer_) have blue eyes.










His sweet face:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

His facial shape and long limbs look siamese-ish, but it is hard to tell. How long have you had Cloud? If you had him since he was a kitten, you would easily be able to tell if he was color-point by whether his spots have darkened. He could maybe just be a "cap and saddle" patterned bicolor (though that would make the lighter brown spot on his shoulders a bit odd).


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Heidi your Skippyjon Jones (love the books by the way!) is unbearably adorable! He does have a sweet face :love2

I have known Cloud since he was 4 weeks old. All of his brown spots, including his shoulder ones, have gotten darker as he has gotten older. Here are some picks of him taken by some volunteers when he was 8 weeks old.



















This other kitten in the picture with him is his sister that I mentioned in the first post. They look exactly like each other (same markings and all) except she has gray markings instead of brown.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought I was in love with Cloud before seeing his kitten pictures. But now...OMG!! Pacific Northwest, huh? Hmmm, wonder how long it would take me to find you...lol!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> Heidi your Skippyjon Jones (love the books by the way!) is unbearably adorable! He does have a sweet face :love2


Ha! You haven't seen him make Floofy cry "UNCLE!"











DEF-initely a meezer-mix. 
Sister, being solid gray, possibly has only one copy, or no copies, of the pointed genes. However, if she *did* have 2 copies ... she'd be a lilac-point (_gray = dilute black, lilac-point = dilute seal-point_) meezer-mix.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

He is then definitely a meezer mix and I now fully understand why. Thanks so much everyone!!! It was a lot of fun learning some new aspects about my Cloud.

Heidi, although I very much feel sorry for poor Floofy in that moment, I think your picture made me love Skippyjon Jones even more lol. That's a kitty that loves his play time! 

Thank you for the nice comment about Cloud my4kitties! There is no chance of you stealing Cloud, however, you are more then welcome to come find me and steal all of his medical debts


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Those kitten pictures are too cute!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Actually, the 'what breed/color is my cat' threads are some of my favorites, because they almost always contain lots of pictures of pretty kitties AND it brings brilliant cat folk like heidi out to edify us all with her brilliance. 

More cloud pics please!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Kobster said:


> ... heidi ...with her brilliance.


Bahahahahah! YOU will be my favorite person this week. Thank you, and I think I *luffs* you!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been lurking around this forum for years before I got the courage to come out of hiding lol, and Heidi I agree with Kobster your knowledge of cats has always amazed me. There have been several times where someone has threatened to surrender a cat and because of things you have posted and taught me I was able to pass that along to them and a cat stay in their home. 

I will get more pictures of Cloud as soon as possible. My camera is a few centuries old and struggles lol. I am hoping to borrow my father's camera and get some really good shots.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay, now you're making me blush!  (_thank you_)


----------

